# First ride with RED



## Bry03cobra (Oct 31, 2006)

First ride with the RED was last Friday(22 miles,avg 20.1), no mis-shifts. easy to get used to. I think its in my head but this bike is FAST. I had a terrible headwind for the first 10-12 miles, but was still able to keep her around 22mph on the flats. Once I turned around and had the wind at my back, was rollin at 24-25mph in zone 2 HR. Only had a few hills tonight, nothing crazy. Since I was solo, didnt push too hard on the hills. Usually a pissing match on the same hills on our group rides. It feels stiff out of the saddle, but comfy on the flats. I know its only my first ride on her, Im THRILLED with her af 1st ride.

Sunday Im did the "Bike Freedom Valley" ride. A ride from Philadelphia to Valley forge and back. I did the 62mile ride, some nice climbs on this ride, I was very happy with how the bike was on the hills. Only prob was the cassette came loose (prob with inital build, sag tightened her up, no issues for the next 40 miles). Glad I went with the 11-26 over the 11-23. 

So far IM thrilled with RED. Feels much more positive than my previous DA10. 
Bryan


----------



## SRV (Dec 26, 2006)

*Nice Ride...*

Got some more pics?


----------



## Bry03cobra (Oct 31, 2006)

I got white tape coming tomorrow and a new seat post coming early next week. Then she will be done(well, maybe saddle change). Will post some pics af the tape and post are on.
Bryan


----------



## ox_rider (Sep 6, 2006)

*Saddle and bars*

Get a white saddle to pair with the tape. That will look PRO


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

And the SRAM white hoods, too!


----------



## jderreks (Sep 1, 2006)

Here's how white tape, hoods, and saddle look with Red....good way to show off my toy as well.


----------



## jbruchez (Aug 14, 2007)

What wheels are those?


----------



## jderreks (Sep 1, 2006)

They are the DT Swiss mon chasserals.... pretty nice, but so sweet looking with white hubs, rims, and black spokes with red nipples. They are a decent 1450 grams and ride great.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

jbruchez said:


> What wheels are those?


I suspect they're DT Swiss:
http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Wheels/RR-wheels/RR-1450.aspx


----------



## nicks2192 (Jan 25, 2008)

go with fizik tape though the tape that comes with the sram hoods blows


----------



## Bry03cobra (Oct 31, 2006)

I went with the Stella tape, LOVE IT. Will snap some pics once the white saddle gets here...08 Selle Italia Flite gel. It has same preforated holes the tape has. 
Bryan


----------



## Bry03cobra (Oct 31, 2006)

New Pics>>>>>>>>>


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

nice, very choice!


----------



## jderreks (Sep 1, 2006)

looks great! The Stella Eleganza tape works great with the saddle.


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

how do you keep your tape clean? mine marks up like crazy!


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Jul 5, 2008)

teffisk said:


> how do you keep your tape clean? mine marks up like crazy!


Dampen a rag with Goo-gone and rub those marks away. Works like a charm.

Late reply, but better late than never.


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

yeah, its good. I have tried simple green, bleach cleaner, and white wall cleaner and it never really works


----------

